# what bedding is best?



## hamsterluver11 (Jan 12, 2014)

hi, just wondering what type of bedding is best for my syrian hamster? i have heard that sawdust and woodshavings is bad for them so i was thinking of care fresh but there is so many types so im not sure.


----------



## kodakkuki (Aug 8, 2011)

i use a mixture of wood shavings (not sawdust!) and woodchip for my girls substrate, and a mix of tissues, kitchen roll, carefresh, shredded cloth and shredded tissue to give her different things to play about with... i tend to give her more/new bedding every other night at least so she always has extensions to build on to her nest!
she even shreds the tissue box herself to use for building!

i need to buy her more carefresh, but have you seen the price of that stuff!


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

yes both wood shavings and sawdust are bad, most of them are made of pine which can still contain traces of the phenols which can cause kidney/liver (can never remeber which one) faliure and even death.

i use aubiouse. i used to use megazorb, both are so much more absorbant, last longer and actually work out much cheaper too


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Bedmax shavings are ok, they are kiln dried but come in a 20kg bale.


----------

